# Price of MAQS



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

So, I assume you are talking about the Mite Away 2 strips or tabs or pads or whatever?
We are all waiting for a price....
Sheri


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Word on the street is $2.50 a tab, 2 tabs per hive = $5.00 per hive. Kinda pricey but I guess it gets the job done. Kills varroa even under capped brood.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

pahvantpiper said:


> Word on the street is $2.50 a tab, 2 tabs per hive = $5.00 per hive. Kinda pricey but I guess it gets the job done. Kills varroa even under capped brood.


Perhaps pricey, but early "information" led me to believe it can be applied at a wider temperature range. Current Mite Away II pads are limited from 50 degrees to 79 degrees F. That means I can get the new ones on the hive earlier.

I also have to return to the bee yards and pick up my current Mite Away II pads and these new fangled gizzmo's will be torn up and destroyed by the bees. That will save labor and gas.

Mite Away II costs around $2.75 per hive. I don't think the new product (given the savings) will be that much more expensive in real terms.

I used Mite Away II pads for the first time this fall. I think formic acid is the best option for me at this point. The pads virtually eliminated ALL my small hive beetles.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Grant said:


> Perhaps pricey, but early "information" led me to believe it can be applied at a wider temperature range. Current Mite Away II pads are limited from 50 degrees to 79 degrees F. That means I can get the new ones on the hive earlier.


funny I was thinking the exact opposite, because they only have to be on for a few days and you can have honey supers on, I could put them on latter in the spring when temps are higher, which will let me pull(hopefully) my supers latter in the fall, if they work as good at mite away II does.

mike syracuse

I guess it depends on your location and weather


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Well as far as do they work is concerned , I believe the jury is still out. Killing varroa under the capped cells, well I have been hearing about that for a long time. Formic does that sometimes under certain conditions. Does it do that all the time under all conditions? No. Does it do that under ideal conditions? Well sometimes, maybe. Will MAQS be able to do that? Maybe, maybe not. I cannot see it being different than any other formic acid delivery system, including Mite Away II. Sometimes it works OK, sometimes it does not work the way that beekeepers would and need it to work. So it is very important that beekeepers monitor mite levels to see if their treatment worked or not.

Personally I would not bank on using the product, afterall it is noy on yhe market yet. Remember the Cowens were going to have an oxalic acid evaporator on the market this fall and I think they did but about 48 months later than predicted.

Jean-Marc


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, varroa killing with formic seems to be all over the map, too MANY variables involved,temp. humidity,etc even hard to get the right percentage of formic.Then there is the final testing and gov't ok,no guarantees that this will end up on the market.NOD may have another dud or is it a "get rich play gone bad"


----------

